# Dryad Viv Concept (Life size girl in a box!)



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

A little teaser, this came up in my holo/lightning thread, and I thought I'd just give it its own thread and get the ball rolling...maybe people will share some thoughts, inspiration, or product ideas that may help me with this project when I'm ready to start on it...

*So one of the upcoming ideas planned...i*s to have nearly a life sized girl in the viv... or at least her head/torso, basically made up to look like a dryad, perhaps bathing in a pool or just lounging in the woods. Bark looking skin, green eyes, spanish moss hair...and pretty of course  (And special FX of course) 

Couple of pics to give you an idea what look/feel I'm going for with that idea...

















*This pic is probably most similar to the look I'll be going for, but not quite there...no bark skin (I'm thinking aspen bark pattern)*









2 things holding me back...the expense...and the looks I'll get when they deliver a life size department store mannequin to my house


----------



## puremanb (Apr 10, 2009)

I can imagine this concept being incredible if done well, or really bad looking if not done well. A lifelike face will really help the whole design come alive.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

puremanb said:


> I can imagine this concept being incredible if done well, or really bad looking if not done well. A lifelike face will really help the whole design come alive.


You're absolutely right...originally I had planned on carving a face or something out of foam, or molding a live face, or perhaps sculpting one out of polymer clay..but while I'm pretty sure I can do that from my dabbling in sculpting, It is ambitious to do on a large scale and very time consuming, so being lazy like I am...I'm thinking start with something pre-made as a basis, and then work from there, to guarantee a life like appearance. 

Here are a couple products that had interesting poses that may work nicely for this idea, and decent faces...(Hopefully this won't be to racy for the mods)
















I'm thinking mostly of using torso on up...partly because I'd need a very large viv for full body. I think the red heads dimensions will fit in a 75 from about the torso on....and I feel like besides being more work there is more chance for it to come off tacky/creepy going full body. I'll start on a slightly smaller scale before I risk to much.

So basically find/create some dryad looking clothing/wig/skin (incorporating natural materials like spanish moss), surround them with hanging vines, live plants, rock/wood...a stream/pool...firefly FX (I came up with a way to do ones that actually fly around the viv ), the storm/plasma lighting, fiber optic stars, underlit pools, perhaps multiple fairy cave like modules so she has some little friends, possibly some limited animatronics, etc..etc... (I may have a few more surprises ) 

I think it is important to try to bring a sense of life/movement...if the scene is to static you'll focus on the girl to much and she'll just be a statue in a box with plants...which still might be cool if well done...but I think we do better


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Dave, you crazy.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

tclipse said:


> Dave, you crazy.


*
...Like a Fox!* (What!?!?!...shut up Echo!, I said like a fox...not that I was a fox...gawd...mind your buisness lil one...pets  ) 
Echo, the new internet Mem! LOL Foxes...











Anyways... This pic really shows the look I'm going for but with tree bark (probably Aspen) skin/texture...and probably slightly different color scheme. 









Here are aspen bark samples to save you the google trip if you don't know what it looks like right off hand...

























I'm thinking something like this for the eye makeup/lipstick (painted and sealed against moisture like everything else about her)...
























Lip Ideas:








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_uUnmOUzpp_8/TT8fQUJUUdI/AAAAAAAAAhs/2ZI-hLYEHZo/s320/DSCF9349.JPG









I have a friend that use to Intern with Mac Cosmetics and has even done makeup for at least 1 movie so if I can't pull off the makeup job myself with my painting skillz chances are she would help. 

It's a crappy 1mp digital pic of the actual drawing but maybe this will serve to reassure people I have the artistic chops to pull this off... (lean back/view from a couple feet away...looks more like the actual drawing then)








*More crappy digital pics of drawing in my Flickr galleries below in my sig...*


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like Dave needs a frog and a girlfriend! 

Sorry Dave, how could I resist?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> Sounds like Dave needs a frog and a girlfriend!
> 
> Sorry Dave, how could I resist?


No problem...You're right on both accounts! 

No plastic girls for me ...probably chafes ... I don't mind a little silicone up top though*! *


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

i love that you are thinking outside the box on this build not just your normal nature that just varies between builds and styles i have a bunch of diffrent builds and never even imagined that and if you pull it off much props are you gonne layer the aspen bark like scales or random?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

dallas green and gold said:


> i love that you are thinking outside the box on this build not just your normal nature that just varies between builds and styles i have a bunch of diffrent builds and never even imagined that and if you pull it off much props are you gonne layer the aspen bark like scales or random?


Thanks man!.... Uh I don't know exactly how I'm gonna do it when we get to that project. In order to guarantee the look, and save myself some effort I'm thinking about wallpapers/decals and especially this hydrographics stuff that people are using to camo up guns/bows/ apply FX to cars etc..etc...

Here is one hydrographic pattern that may work...








Basically I could take a foam or plastic mannequin bust or head/torse/arms and just dip it and pull it through these hydrographics, seal it and be done mostly 
Check out these 2 vids on hydrographics...





Skip first 5 minutes on this one to get to the good stuff...





And then we may try adding some texture to it, and maybe some real aspen bark, if not to the face then other places...probably sealed in clear plasti dip or polyurethane to prevent rot.

If we can go that route, and I can find the right graphics for my look...then basically it is just painting the eyes, dressing her, doing up the wig and sealing everything up best we can to withstand the moisture/humidity...then build the viv around her.

Simple stencils or hand painting are other options of course. Here is one stencil I found in a quick search...









More inspiration...

























My favorite, and very much if not better then what I was thinking...








I gotta change up that hair somewhat...I want her to have hair.
...(and don't think I haven't been thinking of ways to grow moss/live plants on the model  )

Here is another mannequin that I found with a good pose, and gave me an idea of having her in/looking down at a pool of water...and little fireflies flying in circles just over the water. (I know how to do it )









(Likely this would need to be a vertical tank though...so maybe next version)


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see this one! Good luck Dave.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Gamble said:


> Can't wait to see this one! Good luck Dave.


Thanks!!!, Ya....the more this concept marinates in my brain I'm thinking I'm going to have to do it in some form in the FX viv...which will likely be happening in my 55 gal now instead of the 30 gal I had originally planned as a prototype viv..*.screw prototypes*...we're goin balls to the wall


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm really intrigued by this idea Dave! I can totally picture what you're talking about! Kind of like an attractive female tree Ent from Lord of the Rings!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

asunderco said:


> I'm really intrigued by this idea Dave! I can totally picture what you're talking about! Kind of like an attractive female tree Ent from Lord of the Rings!


Thanks...ya that is pretty much it 

I'm thinking if I do this in the 55, that basically her Head/neck will be coming out from behind a rock, that looks to be hiding most her shoulders and/or torso, maybe part of her arm, and then she'll be reaching out into the middle of the viv over an underlit blue/turquoise pool with the associated FX that I mentioned like the flying fireflies, all around her, and I may move the storm fx more to the other side of the viv and put in an aurora australis FX (Northern lights...but these are the Southern lights, visible from parts of S. America...though probably not where are frogs live, or at least very little...compromise! )

_*"Its southern counterpart, the aurora australis (or the southern lights), has almost identical features to the aurora borealis and changes simultaneously with changes in the northern auroral zone[7] and is visible from high southern latitudes in Antarctica, South America, New Zealand, and Australia"*_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora_(astronomy)









This FX will likely be based on similar concepts as the holo lightning...but really no need for sound activation here. 

I plan to try to go with about a 50/50 rock/planted background/sides...probably hanging vines, and possible undersides of branches just barely visible at top of viv to help give that lush old growth look.

*Basically we are going for a scene much like in the first pic in first post... (She's even got the blue flowers!)*









*Now imagine...* that pic with more rock mixed in with the lush background, A large boulder obscuring part of her body in the foreground, an aurora FX above her on the right, a storm off in the distance coming in from the left...fireflies swirling over pool, vines hanging down around her, with tiny fireflies lit up on some, and more fireflies in the background...and perhaps the holo fairy cave down near the pool or well somewhere...I don't know, but its going in there!  

Her physical orientation will be more of a side profile, with less of her lower body visible, and a more outstretched reaching pose...she may have water being pumped through to her palm so it pours down into the pool...Maybe a holographic fairy over the hand too  ...or something. 

Led strip lights with FX controller will be able to dim/change lighting sequence to cast the viv in different hues in day or night (and the color of the under lit pools too...did someone say lava viv!??!?!?!)...possibly uv and/or glowpaint fx too.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

*Meet Echo...Our new Dryad  * 

Her pose isn't ideal, at least not for my initial concepts, but I can work with this.... I think, and her model name was "Echo", same as my Fox...so I thought, Serendipity? 

Anyways she was about $40-$50 cheaper then just about anything else I could get, I felt may work...so I figured what the heck...if not this project, she'll go in another.

She'll probably get different hair, but I wanna go with something kinda feathery like this, but maybe a bit longer....
















She seemed to have better eyes/eye makeup then most, so that was another selling point.


Hopefully be part of the first FX build...If we can wedge her in there some how.. may require a saw 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-activated-lightning-cloud-proof-concept.html

*P.S. *Do not shop for or google female mannequins and associated stuff unless you are serious about your art... I saw things... Things I will never unsee


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Grrr..didn't make it in time to edit/add this to the above post...

Anyways found this hydrographics film I like...this may be her skin instead of the aspen looking stuff...









The base coat will show through so I'm thinking of giving her base coat a dusting in either white or green glow paint.... It should shine through the graphics a bit and give here an ethereal mystical kinda look...I'm thinking led glowing eyes too, in either green, blue, or purple (Possibly with a synced flash so she "blinks", I got an idea how to do this) 

May mix this with something like this...like here neck/upper chest bark pattern, face/lower chest woodgrain...









If we do that we may make the bark sections have an undercoat of green glow paint, and the woodgrain a white glow paint. (for both patterns I will likely need to lay down a white or light grey base coat)
-----------------------------------------------------------
Convenience Link for those possibly reviewing my fx threads...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-activated-lightning-cloud-proof-concept.html


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

This idea is amazeballs (I think I've heard the kids say that).
Can't wait to see the project unfold!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

pet-teez said:


> This idea is amazeballs (I think I've heard the kids say that).
> Can't wait to see the project unfold!


Thanks! ...Me either 

We'll have see if I can get her to fit in the 55 in an acceptable manner....if not we may have to go to a larger viv. I have a 75 but it will be a pain to get it down from the rack, and tear out what is in it because its basically a complete viv that just needs water and replanting  ...So I'll probably try to get a new tank off craigslist or something before I do that.

I'm still researching the hydrographics, wanna make sure I have a handle on it before I order stuff I don't need or something... I think for my purposes I'll just need the activator and graphics film so I may not have to buy a whole Diy kit since I'm going with other paints for the base layers and stuff.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well our girl came the other day and I finally unboxed her...I kinda checked out for a few days, and hid under a pillow after having to put my 10yo ferret down...So everything was on hold for a few days.

Looks like I'd have to cut her in half at the breasts to get her to fit in the 55 and the water would cover most of the cleavage, and I'd really like to have more of her visible then that, same basic problem with the 75 though I'd have more front to back area to work with....so looks like we are going to have to do a 55/75 vert (at least a 40b vert), or build a custom tank.

I usually like to have my ponds bump up against the front glass but I think this idea will lend itself as well if not better to a pool that is underlit but does not bump into the front glass...helping to maintain the illusion that she is deeper water just off a shoreline. 

So I'm thinking about building a tub/box about 8 inches high with a tall plexiglass or glass tank that basically drops into or around the tub. I'll have to make a trip out to lowes and price large sheets. I'm thinking plexiglas to help keep the weight down since the tub will be what is actually holding the water the plexiglass form won't have to be super strong to withstand the pressure/weight. Probably with a side door on the pond side, or both sides to reach in and fiddle with things.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

If you are going this far out for this build.... I would say build a custom tank that will accomodate the look you truly want.... Otherwise, you will never be happy with it Dave. 
You will always say, "I shoulda.. I shoulda.. I shoulda, But I didn´t" 
If the ony way to get the mannequin to fit is to hack it into pieces, you are kinda losing the whole idea and feel of the dramatic affect you are wanting to create.
I think having a larger area of space would really help bring your vision to life as well.
The 55 and 75 just sound too cramped.

I really like your fennec by the way


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Doing our best to keep frogs in a tank happy and healthy, I get that. 

But keeping a plastic woman in tank? Picking out an "aesthetically ideal" female mannequin? Anyone else offended by this? 

I know objectifying women is the norm and all, but I can't not say anything. Not just the idea but the language being used here... 

Am I the only one?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

mollbern said:


> Am I the only one?


Um...maybe.

I want to be respectful of your take on this but I think you may be reading more into it than exists. It seems much more like an art project to me than some sexualized "hot girl in a box" scenario. As far as an aesthetic ideal goes, I didn't take that as looking for the sexiest mannequin...I believe he is looking for a realistic model that can pass as a forest nymph. Why would he, or any artist for that matter, not focus on aesthetics in a visual medium? I think that by your standard most of the great artists were real creeps based on the objectification of...well...something. 

Also, as far as objectifying women being the norm, that's a pretty broad brush to paint Dave with...a guy you don't even know. I've followed a lot of his projects in the past and this one seems to be in line with most of them. They are usually large in scope and involve a lot of originality/artistic creativity. It's the first one with a female that I remember.

So this mans opinion is that you're reading more into than is there. In the context of this project the whole "sticking her in a box" statements didn't seem inappropriate, and while the mannequin is "pretty" it never really dawned on me to consider the partial representation of a bark skinned forest nymph sexual. Maybe it's just not my thing.

*Edit - Just reread the thread and maybe sourcing pictures of mannequins in lingerie wasn't the best idea. Some of the other source material just creeped me out so I hadn't really put this in the "sex object" section of my brain. I'm reminded of 3 quotes...

"I shall not today attempt further to define the kinds of material I understand to be embraced within that shorthand description [pornography]...But I know it when I see it..." - Justice Potter Stewart

"I don't know much about art, but I know what I like" - Anonymous

"There is nothing either good or bad, but thinking makes it so." - Shakespeare

My Hijack is over.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with Boondoggle. You don't know Dave. He's just having a little fun with another off the wall viv idea.


----------



## Raptor22 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll third the above comments. This viv doesn't objectify women anymore than Michelangelo's David objectifies men because of its realism.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

more ideas, lol


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

josh_r said:


> If you are going this far out for this build.... I would say build a custom tank that will accomodate the look you truly want.... Otherwise, you will never be happy with it Dave.
> You will always say, "I shoulda.. I shoulda.. I shoulda, But I didn´t"
> If the ony way to get the mannequin to fit is to hack it into pieces, you are kinda losing the whole idea and feel of the dramatic affect you are wanting to create.
> I think having a larger area of space would really help bring your vision to life as well.
> ...


Ya that is kinda what I'm thinking...I could do up the 55 no problem, but about all I could do in it for the dryad concept is a head/neck and I've got sponsors who have sent material, or have expressed interest in being involved, I've thrown this concept out there, and it just seems like now is the time to go full blast and not compromise much. Plus mannequins aren't cheap, and while I got a decent deal on this one I'd really hate to chop her up and waste such potential.

The lying down model may work in the 75 if her shoulders aren't to broad, so that is something to think about, but I'd almost wanna use her in the larger viv with the one I've got if I'm going to fork over the cash for another mannequin....Might be cool to have one in the pool, and another lounging off to the side....pricey though...so that may be a retrofit/remodel addition that has to come later.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

mollbern said:


> Doing our best to keep frogs in a tank happy and healthy, I get that.
> 
> But keeping a plastic woman in tank? Picking out an "aesthetically ideal" female mannequin? Anyone else offended by this?
> 
> ...


I can kinda understand where you're coming from...

Admittedly the title was meant to grab attention, spur a "WTF?" kinda gut reaction...and kinda invoke the many jokes that have been made over the years on the forum about keeping strange things in vivs. And then hopefully people would come and read and get enough of a feel for what I actually intend to do that they are like "Oh ok he isn't...well yes he is is serious...but wow ya, I can see how that would be cool if done well..." etc..etc.. Something like that.

Also I've been around here a long time, and most people I think know that while I'm kinda "out there"... I don't generally ever set off in a direction with the purpose to truly offend someone ...I may try to trick you into thinking your about to be horribly offended but then have you realize...oh ok he got me!   

Of course sometimes just by the very nature of being on the edge of what is generally considered "normal"...I'm going to step on some toes now and again...Considering how far from normal I am or at least perceived to be it seems by many...I think I do a really good job at respecting everyone sensibilities or addressing their concerns best I can...though there is a point where basically I just don't care, and whatever I'm doing or saying just isn't really meant for you anymore. (Or I'm just going to say my peace and be done with it). Hopefully I'll get you onboard with my vision...but if not there is only so much I can do...to each their own.

But, as for "Aesthetically ideal"...Mostly in my mind when I think along those line for this project it isn't about the girl being the prettiest/hottest...*It is about her looking the part* *and real* enough, and having a pose that complements the idea and the tank shape/size to achieve the vision. 

As for her being attractive... Well I would generally prefer to look at a woman I find attractive then one I don't, and attractive women appeal to a pretty broad audience...pretty much everyone as long as you don't push the look/feel of the image to far in the blatantly sexual direction will be able to find some way to appreciate the image.

Ideally this will be something that parents and their kids could (not necessarily intended), walk up to and everyone be like "Wow...that is cool!... kinda magical"... And it may be something the parents for a moment question how suitable it was for kids to see...but hopefully will ultimately feel it was better that they saw it then that they didn't. I'm not aiming this at 5 yo children...the intended audience is for late teens- 100+ years old....but hopefully won't be something that will freak out most parents if their kid happens to see it....maybe even something that a lot of people would like to have in their home.

Because there is a girl involved and perhaps and/or because magical elements are suggested/displayed there will be aspects which may offend some peoples sensibilities...That is basically inescapable without completely throwing out some major elements, like the fairy cave or the whole idea of a "dryad" regardless of what form it takes.

Frankly because of the size, a child mannequin would be easier to work with, may even be easier to invoke that "magical" "mysterious" look/feel to the project if done right, but I think it would be really hard to avoid the "creepy" feeling of that especially in the first example of your work in many peoples minds even if you managed to pull it off. 

Seems like something where you'd be better off if you establish some credibility first before trying...or do it completely in secret and make sure it blows peoples minds in a good way when it is unveiled...but really no matter how well and/or innocently the idea is done there will be moments where someone's mind goes to the gutter for some reason...if only for a moment....the goal is to keep those moments brief and at a minimum and for most people just to look at it and say "wow that is awesome!" (With the exception of a few good natured jokes, or me just being mercurial  )

Generally though if I'm trying to be funny or mercurial and someone doesn't take it that way...It wasn't for them...it was for the people who would...and am only willing to edit myself so much. Even in public, I have the right to be me...even if it is sometimes a watered down version.

Anyways...
I feel weird enough just having this adult one in my house and not done up in the bark skin/dryad look. Stupid box even said Mannequin on the side...I was like "Oh great, I hope my neighbors don't see that". Like they need anymore ammunition for their imagination regarding what they might think the quiet, single 35 year old guy they hardly ever see is up to next door 

...because saying "it is for art!"...is about the only legit/not entirely creepy explanation anyone could use to explain why they'd have one...and if the art never materializes....then well people are going to let their imaginations run wild (and would be more likely to be right). In my shopping I could clearly see that some of these mannequins are made/marketed/dressed/and photographed in ways that probably are not about art, or selling to department stores, but just selling these things to whoever for uh...whatever 

It isn't easy to avoid the creepy factor completely with any mannequin in some peoples minds I'm sure...I'm conscience of it...and like I said if you go mannequin shopping online...you will see things...things you can never unsee  (I hope by the time I'm done with this, it will be something people want to see, and remember seeing and are glad for...not something that makes them shudder in disgust). *Basically it is an Art thing...*

This is a first of its kind (that I know of for vivariums, or at least a much grander realization of simpler ideas like a statue in a viv) so I'm trying to do it in a way that will appeal to most people. I could have got a busty mannequin that looks like a porn star, and in fact some I found had pretty decent poses and a realistic look that would have complemented my idea...but I didn't think people would be able to see past the "TnA" factor LOL.... 

Let me ask you, does the example pic I keep referencing offend you?
This one...









Essentially instead of setting up the model in a real life garden or natural spot, in the right outfit and with the right lighting and taking a photo or painting a picture, I'm going to build the entire scene from the ground up, letting it be as "alive" as possible, but still permanent like the photo or painting would be.

We see drawings, painting, sculptures, computer graphics, and photographs a long these lines all the time...and whether it is someones cup of tea or not I think most would acknowledge the "art" or aesthetic appeal when it is done well... sure sometimes it is to "sexy" or "suggestive", or "magical" for some people sensibilities, and I'm trying to avoid going to far in that direction for most sensibilities. For instance she will be clothed or all the "naughty parts" hidden with plants/landscape materials...so we may have the suggestion of nudity (More to invoke the "natural"/ "of nature" look/feel then anything sexual)

This will be more like what they may do to shoot a scene in a movie or for a photo shoot, but this will be the art itself not a means to get an artful image.

It will be more like the life size dioramas in a museum meant to convey a sense of scale/feeling of that moment while depicting something in its natural setting...Only instead of cavemen on the hunt, or sitting by the fire....we'll have a dryad or 2 in their natural habitat looking/being all "magical". Essentially that is the goal...to invoke the feeling of what it might be like to walk into some magical scene out of a book, movie, painting, etc...but actually see it, actually be there and see things that you will never see "for real".

As for pics of some of the mannequins in lingerie...well that was kinda hard to avoid...it was either that or naked, since these things are usually photographed to sell themselves for advertising and sex is one of the oldest most common most effective tools for advertising practically anything. *My purpose for posting them were mostly examples of the poses/realistic nature of the models I was looking at*


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Boondoggle said:


> Um...maybe.
> 
> I want to be respectful of your take on this but I think you may be reading more into it than exists. It seems much more like an art project to me than some sexualized "hot girl in a box" scenario. As far as an aesthetic ideal goes, I didn't take that as looking for the sexiest mannequin...I believe he is looking for a realistic model that can pass as a forest nymph. Why would he, or any artist for that matter, not focus on aesthetics in a visual medium? I think that by your standard most of the great artists were real creeps based on the objectification of...well...something.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this and what Pumilio said is pretty much spot on IMO, and a shorter version of a lot of what I just posted above in response to the original comment.



I'm really impressed that most seem to "get it"...as far as what I'd like to achieve...I think the biggest question is "Can he do it?"....and that I don't even know yet...I think so. Once I get her painted up with the hydro graphics and "dryad looking"...I'll know...If it looks to creepy/cheesy we'll scrap that part of the project for now and just return to the original idea of just making a great vivarium with a lot of cool FX ideas in place....but still natural looking during the day. Ideally even in day light with the dryad concept she will kinda blend in and the scene will still have a feeling of being fairly natural and real...even if there are unavoidable hints of the supernatural/magical. 

I realize that this isn't going to be everyones cup of tea...just like putting a statue, or something in a viv may ruin in some peoples minds what they thought was an other wise good vivarium....I'm often one of those people who doesn't like that kind of thing unless both the subject matter and way it is done are in line with my sensibilities or blow me away in some positive manner 

I don't see this as being much different then other sci-fi and the mainstream reaction to it...when done well....almost everyone likes it....but done badly and at best you get a B movie kinda enjoyment or "cult following" 

We're going for The first Star wars, matrix, LOTR kinda feel.....not power rangers it can only be good because it is so cheesy kinda feel


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm with boondoggle and Pumilo on this. I've been reading Dendro Dave for years and he's never been one to be callous or uncouth. I took the mannequin pics as looking for samples of shape and size that would be aesthetically pleasing in a tank. Take a look at some other build threads he's done and you'll see where his head is going with this. He does amazing things. I'll see if I can find some for you. 



> Frankly because of the size, a child mannequin would be easier to work with, may even be easier to invoke that "magical" "mysterious" look/feel to the project if done right, but I think it would be really hard to avoid the "creepy" feeling of that especially in the first example of your work in many peoples minds even if you managed to pull it off.


Ok Dave, I think that would be really cool. In a creepy/cool sort of way


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rain dart said:


> more ideas, lol


That's good stuff, pretty much right in line with the concept...minus the elephant, and the blondes (IMO) overly flowery looking hair.



It will be tricky balancing all the elements...and I've already made compromises in my mind where the the look will be something I like but most others hopefully will too...while some directions I started to go in were things I'd like and a few others might also but many would not...

So walking the line here, best I can since this viv isn't just for me to have and enjoy but to serve as an example of many of my FX ideas in use, and perhaps serve some marketing/commercial use for establishing a brand or something....kinda like Amano did with aquascaping (No illusions I'll be on that level) but this will be me trying to go all out and put into practice everything I've learned and use all my tricks and FX ideas in one large vivarium that if I'm lucky may help me do even more such things in the future and maybe at least end up helping my hobby/art to be a source of part time income.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Links to some other cool Dendro Dave ideas:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-activated-lightning-cloud-proof-concept.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...erie-flys-through-cave-viv-proof-concept.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...eas-firefly-lights-fiber-optic-fx-plants.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/63379-zen-art-azureus.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...62074-firefly-lights-installed-hex-video.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ossible-ways-create-glowing-fx-live-moss.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

frogface said:


> I'm with boondoggle and Pumilo on this. I've been reading Dendro Dave for years and he's never been one to be callous or uncouth. I took the mannequin pics as looking for samples of shape and size that would be aesthetically pleasing in a tank. Take a look at some other build threads he's done and you'll see where his head is going with this. He does amazing things. I'll see if I can find some for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dave, I think that would be really cool. In a creepy/cool sort of way


Thanks!...Ya it could be cool....just trickier to do and not seem creepy in a bad way. One problem is while their smaller size would make them easier to work with in standard aquarium sizes they are still to big to show enough of that having them fully clothed would work well/be easy....and clothes themselves offer a challenge in such a humid environment. 

So then you are left with half nude models that are obviously kids, or trying to make children models look more adult....both very hard to pull off without going to creepy town. So the safer more practical way to go seemed to be adult female, with tasteful partial nudity, or alluding to nudity and using live plants and rock/wood elements to hide most of the naughty parts 

Plus this will be a supernatural type, fantasy creature...that will for many zap away a lot of the sexual connotation...or at least it won't be so blatant as just having a life size naked human looking woman in a vivarium. 

*Its not about finding some way to get a naked girl featured in a vivarium, it is about the fusion of the model and the setting creating a beautiful scene.*


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Dave, you don't think she's going to be a little upset with you when she's wiping frog poop out of her eyes?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> Hey Dave, you don't think she's going to be a little upset with you when she's wiping frog poop out of her eyes?


Well the Viv, or the Kitchen?...it's her choice! 

LoL...no, *just kidding*, *totally not that guy*....but I suppose that is one of the virtues of her being plastic. If I start hearing complaints from her...we'll all know for sure that Dave has gone mad...mad! MAAAAADDDD I SAAAAYYYY!!!!

Besides...would cost to much...and unless she could stand really still wouldn't be frog safe


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Back to the 'kid' in the tank. What makes kid mannequins (and whatever other representations of kids) look like kids is the size of the head in relation to the body. Kids have big watermelon heads, lol. What if you were able to create long arms, or, whatever better idea you would have, that would make the big 'watermelon kid head' look like just a small person.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

frogface said:


> Back to the 'kid' in the tank. What makes kid mannequins (and whatever other representations of kids) look like kids is the size of the head in relation to the body. Kids have big watermelon heads, lol. What if you were able to create long arms, or, whatever better idea you would have, that would make the big 'watermelon kid head' look like just a small person.


Ya that would probably help...I think one of the big challenges I touched on earlier though is clothes....I think water/humidity proofing any larger clothing items would be a hassle. Can it be done? ...Probably. Just more hassle then I wanna go through, and I'm not gonna like...I like women. I only draw girls and animals pretty much because girls and animals are what I like.

I got no interest in drawing guys, or boys (same with the viv building)....and no interest in any of that and/or half naked little girls being displayed in my home LOL...so for this first venture into this kinda work I'm going with something I like, that will hopefully have broad appeal and will ultimately be something I would like people to see if they come over.

If I was doing a series of pieces for like a gallery showing, or a commissioned piece for a buyer or something like that, I might expand on the theme and have some lord of the flies type scenes or, little fairy girls dancing in a circle or things a long those lines.

I think if I pull this off it will open the door to more possibilities/themes/subject matter....but I'm not daring enough to attempt kids yet...and Like I said if you go that route first you should probably do it in secret and then be real real sure it will wow the hell out of everyone before you unveil it....I kinda already spilled the beans on my plans so no going back now  

...And this dang thing came to my front porch with *"MANNEQUIN"* painted in big black letters so my luck a child mannequin would come similarly labeled only they'd probably paint the child part bright fluorescent orange or something to guarantee everyone could see it and make all my neighbors think I'm some kinda non harmless wacko, instead of the harmless only kinda wacko guy I really am


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh BTW got some Jungle Dawns and an LED bar in that were donated by *Light your reptiles *. 

*Huge thanks to Todd for supporting this build and easing my lighting burden.* 

*Love the jungle dawns.*..perfect color temp....Not to red/yellow...not to cool blue...and no spot lighting of different color temps like when you try to mix a 6500k CFL, or other bulb type with a 3500k or something...this is so smooth and great color reproduction compared to straight 3500k or 6500ish K lighting...or those crazy people that put reef lights over their viv 

*I'll have to work on replacing all my CFL's with these Jungle dawns!* They work great in the old perfecto or flukers style incandescent strip lights. Basically fantastic LED lighting in a much less expensive form but more wattage then what you can typically get in most led lighting fixtures at similar total cost


----------



## mollbern (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey Dave, 
Thanks for your thoughtful response and for taking my comments seriously. 

I think you understand why I was initially taken a bit aback by some of the language and visuals used in this thread, and I think I better understand where you are coming from yourself. 

I am new to the board and was not exposed to your previous projects – I have been now. 

And thank you to others for hearing me out as well. I did find it offensive because I did not know that there was such thoughtfulness/consciousness behind it. I'm glad I spoke up so that I didn't have to continue to feel weird about it and I thank you all for your words.

I think women have been wronged by society in many ways, and I just wanted to protect the idea that this site be a safe space for all. It seems like you all probably agree with me here.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

mollbern said:


> Hey Dave,
> Thanks for your thoughtful response and for taking my comments seriously.
> 
> I think you understand why I was initially taken a bit aback by some of the language and visuals used in this thread, and I think I better understand where you are coming from yourself.
> ...


Oh ya I can see how someone stumbling onto this and not knowing me or being familiar with some of my other work could be like... 

I'm pretty comfortable here, since I been around so long and sometimes let the freak flag fly without really qualifying my statements and all like I might in real life or on another forum. 

I definitely agree with you about the treatment of women...I've kept very few guy friends in real life, and made little attempt to make more the last few years because of such things. 

So much respect for speaking out when you saw something that didn't Jive with your sensibilities...more people should do that.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

mollbern said:


> Doing our best to keep frogs in a tank happy and healthy, I get that.
> 
> But keeping a plastic woman in tank? Picking out an "aesthetically ideal" female mannequin? Anyone else offended by this?
> 
> ...


I think you are misunderstanding the OP´s vision and desired outcome. I do not see any "objectifying" a woman going on here and no, it is not the norm to objectify women. It is the norm for women to dress and act certain ways that leads them to being objectified. Women can be just as bad as men in this regard, yet no one complains.... And the language being used.... I have heard far far worse come out of the mouths of many women....

I don´t think the idea behind this project is sexual in any way (I know that is what you´re getting at when you say objectifying). This project is more.... Mystifying, I think. 

EDIT: I just realized you and dave had worked this out quite nicely  Very good to see! I am glad you no longer see this as "objectifying" 

Josh


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

You should make clothing out of Hygrolon, either just glue it to the body or you could actually sew something. I think it would be pretty cool


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Sammie said:


> You should make clothing out of Hygrolon, either just glue it to the body or you could actually sew something. I think it would be pretty cool


Ah great minds think alike!...was already thinking about a hygrolon bikini 

I've also considered the possibility of actually trying to grow her living planted "hair"...I'd like to incorporate both ideas in some form though they may not be on such a large scale, but rather accent type items. I've yet to get my hands on any hygrolon so I'll have to play with it but it seems like it will work for those ideas. I'm sure I can come up with something. Hopefully that little micro liverwort I have will like it and attach itself...or perhaps some utricularia graminfolia and run drip lines or put a misting nozzle aimed on her to keep it wet enough to grow. I may have to do a backing of the hygrolon with some sphangnum moss and make like hygrolon/sphag pads that can be fastened to her like bra cups or something...maybe strips throughout the wig that allow some living plants to grow in through her hair  If moist hygrolon is enough on its own that will be excellent. cutting some epiweb into thinner sheets might be another option.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

josh_r said:


> I think you are misunderstanding the OP´s vision and desired outcome. I do not see any "objectifying" a woman going on here and no, it is not the norm to objectify women. It is the norm for women to dress and act certain ways that leads them to being objectified. Women can be just as bad as men in this regard, yet no one complains.... And the language being used.... I have heard far far worse come out of the mouths of many women....
> 
> I don´t think the idea behind this project is sexual in any way (I know that is what you´re getting at when you say objectifying). This project is more.... Mystifying, I think.
> 
> ...


Ya we're good I think...but thank you for the support ...always appreciated!


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

dendro dave said:


> i've also considered the possibility of actually trying to grow her living planted "hair"...


ch-ch-ch-chia!!!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hydro graphics ordered....hopefully in the next 2 weeks we'll catch a glimpse of our dryad coming to life  (Crap was expensive, nearly what I paid for the stupid mannequin) 

What kinda screwed me on price was getting 2 types of film...I wanna do her face and some other parts mostly in wood grain, but the upper chest, maybe some of the forehead and other parts in the bark pattern.

So for the woodgrain like on the face we'll do this gray wood (better look like this photo or I'll be PO'd)









And for the bark on the upper chest area and other parts this pattern...









The plan is to do white base coats so the patterns come out looking like they do in the pics, but then layer in some true white glow paint under the woodgrain, and a dusting of green like in the bark areas (glowing moss accents), so she'll have this ethereal kinda glow at least for a little while after lights out...the true white glow paint is known to fade fast, and the krylon green glow doesn't hold its charge terribly long...so if it looks like crap, won't have to look at it long  (But I'll test on one of her unused legs or something first and won't do it if I don't like the effect)

Then I'm considering doing like a partial facial and chest, maybe a shoulder woad tribal looking tattoo stencil that glows a faint purple or something.

Her lips and eyes may get some glow paint too but I'm not sure...the eyes especially, I'm thinking of punching holes in and installing some kinda flashing led's in her had so it looks like she is blinking periodically and her eye glow when open.


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Omg, im so excited to see how this turns out!!

.:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

What about natural elements as cover up or clothing i.e. moss, cork, large leaves.....and this one is just for fun : The Coconut Bra....but no really she could be painted a base color then have the natural elements applied...

Just a thought.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rain dart said:


> What about natural elements as cover up or clothing i.e. moss, cork, large leaves.....and this one is just for fun : The Coconut Bra....but no really she could be painted a base color then have the natural elements applied...
> 
> Just a thought.


I like it!...
That is basically the plan, but probably less clothing  ....probably much more midriff exposed, but otherwise a similar look I'm going for.

I'm going to try and avoid using any kind of fake plants for her dressing....at most some fake vines will be used, and or some spanish moss that may or may not survive but I'll probably start with live spanish moss. Hopefully hyrgolon will serve for any clothing and grow some moss and mount some plants on that, and probably have some aquatics coming up around her stomach at the water line...possibly some roots kinda coming off her hips and down into the water...not sure, that will evolve once work begins.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Glow paints and a reflective spray paint ordered to experiment with in conjunction with the hydrographics.

Also looks like we will be getting some more support from an outside source....don't wanna name names yet as products aren't in the mail but if all goes as planned should go a long ways towards having what I need to get a good start. 

I'll probably make a trip out to Lowe's this week to look at plexiglass/glass and wood to build the actual viv. I've pretty much settled on a big 48in+ x 24in box with a pond liner and then a large plexiglass box that sits on the wood frame, possibly with a large front opening door, top lid, and side access ports....i'm open to suggestions though on how to proceed with making a very large but cheap viv . I"ve been researching and I think my basic idea will work fine, the question is how to do the access ports (while having the inside of those panels planted and/or with rock work...

I figure i'll have to make as section that is cut from the rest and stuck to the door as u open it then fits back in place when u close it...and then I need a front door without obscuring the viewing area. I'm thinking a large sliding door or doors, or 1 large door on a hinge....as most everyday access for feeding will probably just be through the top. I think a large sliding single pane would be best....any suggestions on how to build that or links to hardware would be appreciated.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok I've been wig shopping...Echo didn't come with a wig so I gotta get my own, which I probably would have anyways... So thought I'd run by some of the top wig choices I've found and get your thoughts....

So here she is again for reference...

















One of my favs...








































































I wanna date this girl ...
















This one is a good balance of semi natural but with a little flair...


































































I think for me the first one is the favorite, then maybe add some green/blue feather highlights and of course some plants growing in/around it. Maybe an air plant in her hair.and some Spanish moss, maybe draped over 1 shoulder or something...don't know, it will evolve as I build. 

I've got a few outrageous choices...some I kinda like, but I think it will just be to distracting and out of place...basically blow any hope of seeming kinda real and natural if we go that flamboyant.

Oh I forgot to mention to solidify her a creature of the Fae, or whatever she will probably be modded with some very small pointed ears 
Something like this, but painted/hydrographics applied and made to blend in...


----------



## my_shed (Feb 8, 2013)

Not so much the colour, but I really like the one with the long braid, the braid gives it a sort of celtic feel. Maybe worth considering?

Dave


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I like the long hair of the blue wig. I can see it flowing and blending in and disappearing into the plants.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Katniss's hairstyle maybe?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

This build reminds me of Dexter's serial killer brother who had mannequin parts and prosthetics around his house and painted their nails for fun......


....yeahhhhh.....Im gonna go now....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

my_shed said:


> Not so much the colour, but I really like the one with the long braid, the braid gives it a sort of celtic feel. Maybe worth considering?
> 
> Dave





frogface said:


> I like the long hair of the blue wig. I can see it flowing and blending in and disappearing into the plants.


\

I like that one too...but looking at it I realized the braid is so long I'd probably have to wrap it round her neck or something to keep it out of the water, or maybe drape it across her chest and hope whatever plants are there can hold it up...I'm just not sure it is gonna work, but I can see how something braided is appealing.



volcano23000 said:


> Katniss's hairstyle maybe?


I had to look her up, didn't recognize the name at first but ya that kinda braided style might be good...I'd prefer blue black, or black...something dark, I'll have to look around a little more for something like that.

I'm leaning towards a 2nd dryad being added...that one laying down with her hands out in front of her...I'm thinking that one especially lends itself to a longer hair style.



GRIMM said:


> This build reminds me of Dexter's serial killer brother who had mannequin parts and prosthetics around his house and painted their nails for fun......
> 
> 
> ....yeahhhhh.....Im gonna go now....


LoL...did we loose you Grimm? ....btw love that show! 

But no nothing wacky/creepy going on here...basically it boils down to I'm not experienced enough, and far to lazy to sculpt something this size...So I'm taking the easy way out


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

So inspiration has struck me...or well I guess it is actually the resurrection of an old crazy Idea I had awhile back....

Some of you may remember I have a huge 6ft long, 6ft high 3 level steel industrial rack in my living room that my 75 and 40b currently sit on...and there is space for a 10vert on each side of the 75, and probably an 18x18 or similarly sized tank on each side of the 40...

Here is a partial view of the rack and tanks (sadly since I had few frogs for so long the tanks basically got shutdown, but that may be good with what I'm thinking for this new project)









So here is what I'm thinking...basically build a 8-10" high, by 24" deep wood box with a pond liner in just the dimensions of the inside foot print of the steel rack shelf....then essentially all I have to do is attach large plexiglass sheets, like with magnets or something and thin strip of foam in the crack to keep it sealed in gaps left by the magnets.

The sheets don't even have to be thick since they aren't holding back any water themselves, just ridged enough they give nice flat viewing area and the sides/back sheets may need to be a bit thicker to support background fake rock/planted wall weight but that stuff is actually going to be pretty light weight....

So essentially I should be able to set one shelf real low and set the pond/ground area box there....then just use the steel skeleton of the rack to magnetically attach large plexiglass sheets to the outside of the steel skeleton in the front/back, and the inside of the skeleton on the sides, put custom made lid that fits over the top possibly using another shelf as its frame and I'll have a huge vivarium...I may even have room over the top for more tanks since the top of the dryad viv needs to be around eye level for the holographic lightning FX to make sense and get the proper view....If all the lighting isn't so hot to cook anything in tanks above.

I could use 1 large or 2 semi large sheets on the front attached with magnets and a couple clear handles attached to them on the sides or something to just pull the front off the viv, or at least a section of the front off to access it...maybe put them on hinges at the edges with magnets to keep them closed...would be like a giant exoterra front opening viv 

Anyways this seems like the cheapest way to go, and may end up making it possible to make the tank 6ft wide x 36 to 48" high...maybe higher depending on plexiglass sheet standard sizes/costs. And essentially the whole thing would be modular...You just catch the frogs, pull the magnetically attached side/front/back panels off, disassemble the rack, and pack up the pond/ground area box and go.

There is plenty of metal surface area for the magnets, so it is just a matter of using some thin foam material in the gaps left between the metal and glass/plexiglass to make the tank frog/ff proof. The wood base can come out far enough that the plexiglass sheets rest right on it helping to support the weight and creating flush mount so there are no gaps. 2 sheets in front on hinges is probably the way to go...where they meet will be such a thin line it shouldn't impact viewing much and would keep me from having to remove the entire front sheet for access...I can do lid on top that allows me to drop in food so I don't have to open the front except to catch frogs or remodel/replant stuff.

I'll probably seal the steel skeleton up in the necessary areas with clear plasti dip spray to prevent any corrosion, but most of it won't be in contact with the humid interior of the viv.

So I guess what I'm saying is the skeleton of the viv has been sitting here built all along...I just need to pull some shelves off, adjust the height of one or 2 of them, build the box and buy the panels and the hardware/magnets to attach them and to create a lid. *So you might say the viv itself is 1/4-1/3 done already *


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I can't believe I'm about to make a suggestion that adds to the ceepiness factor of this idea.... But what about a prefab shower stall with sliding glass doors. It might not be cheap, but it is big and would just need you to modify a DIY top.

Shop Aqua Glass 74-1/4-in H x 38-in W x 38-in L High Gloss White Neo-Angle Corner Shower Kit at Lowes.com


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I missed this thread, cause I thought it was a joke! I'll tell you mine: a friend of mine, she's a redhead. I read somewhere that redheads are endangered and so I am preparing a viv for her to protect! Better in the flesh! Lol

P.S.: I love girls with red hair.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

frograck said:


> I can't believe I'm about to make a suggestion that adds to the ceepiness factor of this idea.... But what about a prefab shower stall with sliding glass doors. It might not be cheap, but it is big and would just need you to modify a DIY top.
> 
> Shop Aqua Glass 74-1/4-in H x 38-in W x 38-in L High Gloss White Neo-Angle Corner Shower Kit at Lowes.com


LoL, I actually thought of that years ago cuz my dad is a plumber, and my best friend took over his business so I can get em wholesale...but still pretty expensive and its taller then what I need and not as wide as I need, and the wider ones I think are even more expensive...just shower pans, which I looked at for the base of the viv were pretty expensive...should be a lot cheaper to just build a box, throw a pond liner in it and attach the plexiglass panels on the metal rack frame and rest them on the edges of the box.

Oh and I don't know what I was thinking...a 48" long 75 gal with a foot on either side is 72"...so this viv will be 72" wide if the panels are available and not astronomical in cost, and about 40-48 inches tall. I may just remove the bottom shelf entirely and put the box on the floor...I think I'm going to try to have the box 10-12 inches deep, maybe more...I have to figure in pond depth, then soil layer depth with a false bottom, and I'd like the pond at least 6 inches deep if not 8"-12" to help with the illusion of it being deep. I'll probably build this so the pond shares its reserve of water with the false bottom and go with a mostly inorganic soil mix, and sphagnum moss layer to keep the water from becoming stained with tannins. Not sure...I might try to seal the pond off from the false bottom but that is always a pain to do, but it may be easier using pond liner style build...Just put a wood divider and tack the pond liner to the box that forms, then use the "box" on the other side with a pond liner and build a false bottom there, then pour my substrate over that...then I wouldn't have to worry about tannins staining the water. 

I may also run some waterproof led strip lights (the kind that come on a roll and have a sticky back) down the front edges so they shine on the floor and into the back of the viv to be sure everything is well lit and relieve some of the pressure of trying to light the whole thing from the top....we'll see.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure what you are hoping to spend on hair but there's this awesome person on etsy and she may have something you'd like too... 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/MissVioletLace I'd buy so much stuff from her shop if I could. heh

I'm still excited to watch this project!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

pet-teez said:


> Not sure what you are hoping to spend on hair but there's this awesome person on etsy and she may have something you'd like too...
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/MissVioletLace I'd buy so much stuff from her shop if I could. heh
> 
> I'm still excited to watch this project!


Ya I found her when I started wig shopping...little pricey but I liked this one...









I haven't gone through all her stuff yet, cuz the price kinda put me off or now...I wanna see how a cheaper wig holds up in the humid/wet environment before I blow 2-3x the cost of a normal wig for one of hers. If the cheap ones hold up well I may invest in one of hers down the road.

*Update on the build:*
Dryad got put off this week due to me finally getting off my butt and applying for a bunch of jobs, running some other errands and the rain...I'll probably have to do some of this painting outside and its all wet and sticky out there so this weekend or start of next week hopefully weather will be better and she'll start coming together, and I'll have something to show you guys. 

Still going back and forth in my mind on the actual design of the viv. I've figured 2-3 ways to create my very large build for relatively very little money, I'm just trying to decide which way is going to be most cost effective and least hassle...I'm trying to avoid sacrificing my huge metal industrial rack since it is so handy for holding a bunch of vivs, some very large. I think I'll probably build a wood frame for this build after all since that lumber isn't to costly...but if money gets to tight for that we'll sacrafice the metal industrial rack 

I'm waiting to check in with some of the people who I have tentative sponsorship offers from till I have some progress on the dryad to show them. Hopefully they'll like what they see and we'll get some products in the mail and get this build into full swing. 

Hopefully I'll have a job in the next month or 2...I should start hearing back from some of these places soon, and even part time work will free up some of the cash I'm living off of for the viv build. 

Great things are afoot!...stay tuned


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

I love love love your creativity on this build. It can be hard to allow ones self to not be influenced by pre-set standards (at least for me) and I enjoy watching your creativity come to life. I'm looking forward to seeing your project take shape!

Duff


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Duff said:


> I love love love your creativity on this build. It can be hard to allow ones self to not be influenced by pre-set standards (at least for me) and I enjoy watching your creativity come to life. I'm looking forward to seeing your project take shape!
> 
> Duff


Thank you!...I figure worst case senario if the dryad stuff doesn't come out as cool as I hope/see in my head...we just take it out and do a little remodel and we have a huge awesome viv...I think most of my vivs people have liked, and especially newer stuff the last few years I'm fairly satisfied with, so I think the vivarium portion and the Firefly, and thunder and lightning FX are pretty much going to work for most people...the dryad/dryads are really the only major question mark In my mind.

*Most of the FX can be shut off at will so if that stuff isn't someone's cup of tea they can just enjoy the part of the video/pics of the viv with that stuff off*  

The glow fx may be a little tricky to pull off without being tacky in some peoples minds, but they probably won't hold enough charge to be all that noticable after a couple hours (and invisible during the day), and I'm going to try to be subtle in how I apply them...like accents rather then features except perhaps the true white glow under the bark skin of the dryad...but that one isn't as bright as most and fades faster then some. 

The purple glow paint requires very strong lightiing and/or UV to get a good charge...I had it right under the led bar from LYR, so it was getting blasted and it still only glowed about 1/4-1/3 as much as the others, and fades fast...but man that purple is surreal looking. I think all the glow paints I got this last order react to black light (krylon glowz brand, does not it seems), but I misplaced my black light so I haven't gotten to test it for sure. This glow paint is a water based acrlyic and it is very expensive for small amounts so I'll have to thin it to get coverage which will tone down the glow some and probably keep it from being to over powering/tacky looking.

I will probably have a short period of blacklighting over the viv to light everything in a surreal light and bring out some of the glow FX....basically there will be different periods/phases where some FX are visible, or not...or look different at some times then they do other times...and then for the bulk of the night time period most if not all will be off since this is experimental and we don't know how much if any stress it may cause to the animal...and there is no point to having them on if no one is there to see them.

Dryad first look next week I hope....I'm just worried that the glow paint I got won't be enough even thinned out and it is like $99 for the 5 color sample back in 2oz jars...I got the sample pack with 1/2 oz jars to try first...hopefully that will do it. I'd rather not drop a 100 more on just glow paint ;(


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

So I saw another picture, maybe for a different viv...? Kinda like a guardian of the forest.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hopefully we'll get some dryad progress this week since weather is clearing up, although I may just have to open a window, move some animals and set up a fan because it occured to me if I haul this thing outside to start painting it at the very least I'll get some strange looks...at worse the cops will come because someone won't understand it is "art" 

Also...
I have enough crap lying around to probably do my 30gal without really cutting into the stuff for the dryad viv to bad, so I may do it up with the firefly lights, lighted pools and fog/lightning system as kinda a prelude/practice to/for the dryad viv. (Then steal back anything I might need for the dryad later)

In the meantime here is some more inspiration...















I know, I know, Less talk more action....its coming I promise, but in the mean time in honor of that sentiment enjoy....


----------



## bullseye (May 30, 2010)

I thought of you and this thread last night when we got home!! Driving down our tree covered, no street light, street there were hundreds of fireflies blinking like Christmas Eve! It was beautiful! My son even caught a couple in the garage and put them in a mason jar!!! Amazing creatures

Loved the Owl City video too, brought back some memories-great song.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

bullseye said:


> I thought of you and this thread last night when we got home!! Driving down our tree covered, no street light, street there were hundreds of fireflies blinking like Christmas Eve! It was beautiful! My son even caught a couple in the garage and put them in a mason jar!!! Amazing creatures
> 
> Loved the Owl City video too, brought back some memories-great song.


Awesome, glad to know I'm impacting lives...


Here at* FaeTech Pet Systems**®  *we care...Remember our slogan...*"You give us a glass box...We'll fill it with MAGIC!"**™*


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been eying this thread for some while and just wanted to chime in how cool I think this will be! 'Scribed! Definitely has got me thinking about future viv ideas 

Unfortunately I came across the following post and it rubbed me the wrong way (to put it mildly) when I first read it, and continues to. I desperately don't want to hijack but feel wrong about saying nothing, especially when it's coming from a senior member (nearly 800 posts)... So against my better judgement I'm saying something anyways:



josh_r said:


> I think you are misunderstanding the OP´s vision and desired outcome. I do not see any "objectifying" a woman going on here and no, *it is not the norm to objectify women*. It is the norm for women to dress and act certain ways *that leads them to being objectified.* Women can be just as bad as men in this regard, yet no one complains.... And the language being used.... I have heard far far worse come out of the mouths of many women....
> 
> Josh


I don't think Dave is objectifying anything, because we're not really talking about a real person here (for starters!), *but the idea that it isn't the norm to objectify women is grossly and astonishingly ignorant.* Any women you know in your life has been "objectified". I mean _any_ woman, including any young girl or senior woman you know. It is a constant of life.

Are there women who dress to gain attention, sexual attention? Absolutely. *But that is their choice*. It is not everyone's choice, who dress in a "socially acceptable way"... which by your definition is "objectifying" (tighter jeans, close fitting clothes, makeup, ect, ect...) to be sexualized. We have no choice in the matter. 

I will never be perceived (no matter how I dress) as my male colleges are with the general public. If I want to be seen as something other than "a female" I have to earn it... you do not. You are "a person" first not "a male." Choice and choice-less-ness are the root of the issue here.



So why does anyone give a shit when we put women in boxes on a dendrobatid forum? Because it invokes this feeling. It invokes the reminder that women are sexual objects first, people second. Even if this is COMPLETELY NOT THE CASE, that is how it feels. Do I really want to be a part of a community that treats me this way? It's a depressing departure from being treated as a faceless (noob!!) equal. Believe it or not being faceless is a wonderful departure (on occasion) from the constant barrage of face-based/sex-based judgement.

Now in dendrodave's case, the fact that he wanted to create a goddamned cool viv that has a dryad (a mythical creature) in it gets inevitably tied up in all this.... as a person, we can see clearly he's creating a piece of art, and it is separate from how he treats those around him (as backed up by his actions and those who know him!!!) So it's all cool. But the objections raised were valid.



*TL;DR:*

If you don't think that women are objectified and that it's the same as how men are objectified, see below:

*How men fantasize women:*








*How we (women) fantasize ourselves:*








*How women fantasize men:*








*How men fantasize themselves:*








Obviously I am being somewhat facetious, but you get the general idea...

also know as....









Oh, and it does actually get better:









Ok, end rant. Again, sorry to rehash what has already been touched on. Mods, please delete this post if you feel it is inappropriate/constitutes off topic or hijacking.

To make up for all the above, here's a really cool piece of sculpture, that ISN'T a dryad, but the coloring transition is excellent and maybe sort of the feel you're going for?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Oooh that is a cool sculpture 

But you raise some valid points, and I think we are pretty much on the same page...

It kinda annoys me that I even have to explain myself ...we should all_* just be*_ *People.* But not everyone knows me or is going to see/approach the world as I do,so you've gotta expect and be tolerant of a little questioning of your "Art" 

It sux that I even have to address these issues...these issues shouldn't exist.

*But...*
In the denfense of males...you all are much prettier then us ...seems most women (even straight ones) will acknowledge that usually  

We can look cool/be cool...maybe even sexy sometimes, and beautiful in a way...but the female form even from the most objective/artistic/purely aesthetic position (That I can manage) seems closer to some ideal sythesis of form and function...and just raw beauty (IMO). I think that puts women in difficult position in our society...hell puts us all in a difficult position (of a kind), but hopefully we are moving more towards balance...I think we are...I hope we are.

So, I think things are getting a little better..Seems like girls are allowed <--("Meh" to that word)  to be more nerdy/techy... science inclined now, without so much backlash (Yay!) (but now many are fantazising about or kinda objectifing hot geek girls (guilty )...but I think we've kinda had a geek revolution the last decade overall...so women have benefited from that, but ya it is still a guys world...and none of what I just said negates any of the validity of your points/stance. 
(I think you all will kick our a$$ in the end though)

*Peace...*










**Edit-* LoL, I just realized this looks like Jabba the Hut...and you posted that Princess Leia pic


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rain dart said:


> So I saw another picture, maybe for a different viv...? Kinda like a guardian of the forest.


Oh this has gotten me thinking about a giant dragon head viv...basically like that photo where the head is resting on the ground/water....so it would just be the head/neck and you could install a fogger to do smoke from nostrils and maybe some flame leds or like those fabric flames that are lit up and blown by around with a fan to "flicker"... 

It could work in the dryad viv, instead of the 2nd model...but I'm not sure my sculpting/carving skills are up to creating a huge and realistic enough dragon head....something possibly to try down the road though. Maybe I can find some kinda ready made head that is large enough to modify.


----------



## Raptor22 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is everyone forgetting that Leia is a total badass? That photo is taken out of context. She outshoots every guy in the movie, the only scene where she dresses in an objectifying way is when she is forced into sex slavery, is extraordinarily bold, and even as a slave she strangles a captor that is hundreds of times stronger than her with the chains of her own imprisonment.

While early Laura Croft was designed with unrealistic assets, the same is true of male video game characters. Half the male action characters these days have necks that look like tree trunks and shoulders twice the width of their waist. Her personality and voice acting were both very strong, as she moves through the world taking what she wants from alien, gholem, man and woman alike.

Both these characters are vastly competent people, usually more capable than their male counterparts. The vast majority of the sexualization comes from the fact that male gamers are very attracted to awesome, capable, women that can shoot while doing a 200 foot swan dive onto a chest of treasure. Is that really so bad?


----------



## my_shed (Feb 8, 2013)

Raptor22 said:


> Half the male action characters these days have necks that look like tree trunks and shoulders twice the width of their waist.



I think the point that was made was that men also want to see themselves in this manner, whereas (most) women don't.

I personally don't see that there is a case for arguing that women are objectified on a daily basis, or that it is part of life per se. I may be wrong in some cases, but I don't generally see incidents of men ignoring women's mental and emotional attributes purely due to their physical appearance, in some cases this is true (pornography, for example) but in the majority of cases (in western culture) men may appreciate a woman's beauty without disregarding personal and intellectual abilities and capabilities she possesses.

Essay over, and apologies for the sidestep, I'd like to say I really like where this whole viv is going, it's been a goal of mine for a long time to introduce more elements into vivs, and, although my efforts have always focused around introducing more natural realism into the environment, I'm genuinely excited to see all the different elements come together.

Dave


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow! You guys are great... um I basically agree with everything said 

Dendrodave: "It kinda annoys me that I even have to explain myself ...we should all just be People."

amen to that brother! You made me laugh so much with your post. True, true, true. Jabba is a cutie in that pic 

Raptor22: Forget Leia is a badass? No way! You are totally right, I was just trying to think of a recognizable image. The real movie buff might make the argument that that outfit+representing her as a slave has even deeper meaning... bad choice on my part 

Also, so true about the ridiculousness of men in video games on the other extreme. Gears of war much? lolz.

"The vast majority of the sexualization comes from the fact that male gamers are very attracted to awesome, capable, women that can shoot while doing a 200 foot swan dive onto a chest of treasure. Is that really so bad? "
Nope not at all, it's why I picked Laura Croft as an example actually. In many regards the film industry is way worse, BUT god forbid anyone find out I'm a woman gamer online... fugettabout it!

My_shed: Thanks for clarifying my point, you are exactly right. And I think you are right in that huge blatant judgements/abuse/whatever don't happen everyday, but the subtle bullsh**? That IS non-stop. 

I'm not one of those crazy militant feminists by any means, I just wanted to clarify that this crap isn't an incidental thing, and chocking it up to "well it's really our fault anyways" just doesn't cut the mustard. I don't know why I was even momentarily worried though, you guys are awesome 


back to the frogs!!!!

Rain dart: I LOVE that picture/idea. This needs to happen. Dendrodave, I love where you're going with the dragon's head idea. I think the trick would be figuring out how to get plants to grow just precisely where you want them to. Hmm, I'm thinking epiweb/hygrolon in strategic places. Could totally make this happen...


----------



## JohnVI (May 1, 2013)

I love this forum...


Not being sarcastic, I truly do..


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Best day ever (almost), a two year old runs up to me on the playground. She is holding an Avengers ball, she tugs on my arm, "Look, Look! It's you!" as she points to the picture of Black widow.

I'll take that any day....


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

I have this piece of mopani mounted in my viv that looks like a face I noticed after thd fact... im trying to grow her some hair. She looks like shes crying when I over water.










Hard to tell with the glare









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dormfrogger (May 20, 2013)

Man that wood looks creepy! Cool viv


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Heh, I totally love it always gives me a spirit of the forest sorta feel. Makes me smile all the time!

But im also a weirdo exgoth (but never emo) geek artsy scifi fantasy nerd so my opinion may differ 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rain dart said:


> Best day ever (almost), a two year old runs up to me on the playground. She is holding an Avengers ball, she tugs on my arm, "Look, Look! It's you!" as she points to the picture of Black widow.
> 
> I'll take that any day....


LoL...  mmm....send pics!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

remember this is from the eyes of a two years old......I also have eyes in the back of my head as far as preschoolers are concerned...lol


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I recognize that art doll! That person has a facebook page http://www.facebook.com/WoodSplitterLeesculptures Some really pretty stuff!

To add things like dragons or forest spirits on a smaller scale stuff like this would be neat Things of the magical worlds. by DemiurgusDreams on Etsy
And for humans/humanoids you could work with BJDs


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

pet-teez said:


> I recognize that art doll! That person has a facebook page http://www.facebook.com/WoodSplitterLeesculptures Some really pretty stuff!
> 
> To add things like dragons or forest spirits on a smaller scale stuff like this would be neat Things of the magical worlds. by DemiurgusDreams on Etsy
> And for humans/humanoids you could work with BJDs


Oh those are pretty good links...may come in useful.



rain dart said:


> Any updates?


Not to much, got a sinus infection the last week or 2 and now that im mostly better getting caught up on errands. My allergies were bothering me today so hopefully that isn't a sign they are coming back. When I did the stick you with stuff test a couple years ago the DR said "well you're more allergic then 9 out of ten people that come in here...in fact I'm going to go run and get an epi shot because I'm concerned you may go into shock"  

I did get a start on a 10gal, and also a start on the 30gal storm viv with holo fairy cave, So soon I should get to show you what some of this stuff looks like in a fully planted viv soon. My dad comes down tomorrow so after he leaves I'll get some more work done this weekend.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

The pic on the first page reminds me of DVine at Disneys Animal Kingdom. Here is a pic I took of her.









And one of the Frog float at the parade for giggles.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I like that first one...that is kinda what we are going for but fewer grapes 

The 2nd...I guess that is kinda like the giant dragon head idea we were kicking around earlier...I'd like mine to look less like a bad tie, or a 70's era couch cushion though


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok it was suggested to me by friends to start a funding campaign for the Dryad project... So that is exactly what I've done. If you'd like to help out, be a part of the fun and see this thing done sometime semi soon...donate! 

I'm not sure how much I can modify it now that it is live but feel free to *PM* me with any suggestions/criticism (be nice please)

OK here it is, check it out...(hope I did ok on it)
Huge Living Vivarium with Life sized Dryads | Indiegogo


Feel free (and it would be much appreciated) to spread the word on facebook (like/share) or anywhere else to help me round up supporters


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Definitely a Dendro Dave build, off the wall but cool.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok this project is moving at a snails pace because I'm still unemployed and living on a very limited fixed income, and no one seems interested in funding my indiegogo campaign (maybe this will inspire someone to donate? ) even though people are getting thousands for lost/stolen cameras and stuff, or other artistic projects. I may have been to long winded in my proposal, plus I don't have a tight knit extended family and being a hermit the last 2 years means I'm outta touch with a lot of my friends. So I'm reliant on semi perfect strangers while other campaigners have a better base from which to solicit funds. (That's my sob story, and I'm sticking to it)   

But I have hit on a proverbial gold mine of applicable supplies/useful products...

The amount of stuff taxidermy shops have that is directly applicable to the vivarium hobby is nutz, and the prices for the most part are as good or better then anything from the aquarium/viv hobby and other faux rock/wood makers...and wicked nice looking.


Here is a set of shelf fungi I could install...








MSH1
And larger single ones...
NW301

Taxidermy shops have a lot of stuff that could be useful for viv construction and the prices compared to what you'd pay if this stuff were for vivs/aquariums is either competitive or down kinda nutz (in a good way). They make displays to that put many vivs to shame but there is no reason we can't do that and substitute in live plants. So that is the direction I'm going... A fusion of High end taxidermy like displays with some aquascaping influence, and traditional viv building techniques with. 

Check this out a life like 43" tall stump/branch for under $50









Here are just a few of the other products I'm looking at including in the Dryad viv...









NW414























































Basically with these product I don't think bringing the vision I have in my head into being is going to be all that hard. I think I can pretty much guarantee you all something spectacular now if I can ever afford to build it. As it is now I'm going to have to pick up a piece/supplies here and there and work will go slowly 

Also if anyone wants to donate supplies/plants etc... Please don't hesitate to contact me. 

Or help out by funding me here... (Or contact me directly if you wanna skip their process and them taking a small fee out of my total funded amount )
Huge Living Vivarium with Life sized Dryads | Indiegogo


----------



## Rhiannonn (Feb 20, 2015)

What ever happened to this tank?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Rhiannonn said:


> What ever happened to this tank?


It got put on hold due to job loss, expense, and lack of space (I really need to clean). But I am hoping to drastically up my frog game this year so once I have funds and space cleared we should see some progress  

I wanted to do a 6ft long 4ft high 30inch front to back so I could fit two dryads in there but I'm leaning towards a scaled back version using just the one dryad (probably 4ft x 4ft x 24" front to back)

I'm way late,but it will happen... gotta do something with that dang mannequin  (she stares at me while I sleep and I think is plotting to kill me if I don't build her a home soon)


----------



## Rhiannonn (Feb 20, 2015)

Maybe if you leave offerings of fruits and berries and such at her feet it will appease her lol


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Rhiannonn said:


> Maybe if you leave offerings of fruits and berries and such at her feet it will appease her lol


Sorry for the late reply, somehow I missed this back in March 

Anyways...
She's trapped in a 55gal and has no legs, so I'm keeping the fruits and berries for myself 

My settlement from when the drunk hit me last year should be coming soon, and I'm generally getting my "poop" together, and hopefully we will see some progress on it this year 

At the very least thanks to the coming influx of funds, you guys should see some remodeled vivs, new vivs, and some of the FX work I've been teasing finally put into vivs in the coming months. Probably a good start on this project too. 

The real expense I think will be planting and lighting something this big, as I have expensive taste in plants, but I think I've worked out how to build the viv itself fairly cheaply, and I already have one of the dryad models and most of the supplies to create her, if I just get off my butt and do it. So that will probably be the first thing you see... The dryad being "born" .

I'm sometimes super slow, but I eventually deliver


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Good to hear that things are starting to get better for you Dave. Its been a while since I read the whole thread but please tell me there will be firefly lights in this build.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Okapi said:


> Good to hear that things are starting to get better for you Dave. Its been a while since I read the whole thread but please tell me there will be firefly lights in this build.


Thanks, and Oh yes... There will be fireflies 

I actually hope to do an animated swarm, and have a rough Idea of how to do it, but it will probably be run on batteries, because I'm not sure how to hook up all the needed parts to something that spins but doesn't screw up any cord running from the LEDs to the electronics, then to the wall by it's own spinning action.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

DD-----so good to read you're back on track with this.....and I had a flash thought...maybe you might consider making a viv in a horizontal mode as a coffin--coffee table thingie...can you just imagine"?????


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Judy S said:


> DD-----so good to read you're back on track with this.....and I had a flash thought...maybe you might consider making a viv in a horizontal mode as a coffin--coffee table thingie...can you just imagine"?????


I've thought about a coffee table viv. I have a few rough ideas, so probably one of these days.... Never thought of a coffin viv/table, but I had some friends that had one actually


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

So I just wanted to give an update since I found some more inspiration in the form of the video below. It kinda mimics some of the stuff I've been doing/wanted to do in a vivarium, and gave me some more ideas. So anyways the "update" is this project is not dead.

I have recently convinced my family to back me in trying to make my hobby a part time-full time income eventually, and since custom vivarium work I hope will be part of that I plan to use some of the funds to do one really big, go all out, blow your mind vivarium as kinda a portfolio for prospective clients. This dryad vivarium will likely begin coming together this spring... or summer 

Besides I still have this creepy full size mannequin I have to do something with


----------



## Hilizanne (Apr 19, 2016)

Ok I am way behind you in creativity, but am trying to combine a fairy garden concept as a home for dart frogs. How can you make sure painted resin items are safe for the enclosure? Coat with clear epoxy resin? I have a garden path and planter I want to use, but I don't want to kill frogs with chemicals leaking out. I've been afraid to ask anyone on this forum because they seem to jump on anyone immediately with new ideas. I have been keeping tree frogs successfully for awhile and try to be responsible about it.


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm kind of lost as yo where this has gone, is it still going to be a dryad or has it changed? If its still a dryad you could do something like make the manikin look like a stone statue with plants growing over it? Whichever way it goes it will look insane though 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hilizanne said:


> Ok I am way behind you in creativity, but am trying to combine a fairy garden concept as a home for dart frogs. How can you make sure painted resin items are safe for the enclosure? Coat with clear epoxy resin? I have a garden path and planter I want to use, but I don't want to kill frogs with chemicals leaking out. I've been afraid to ask anyone on this forum because they seem to jump on anyone immediately with new ideas. I have been keeping tree frogs successfully for awhile and try to be responsible about it.


Clear krylon has a long and safe track record in the aquarium hobby So I'd probably go with that.... 

Thought you might find this site interesting. You'll have to use your best judgment on what is viv safe, or how to make some of this stuff viv safe but might have some stuff you'd be interested in....

Buy Miniature Garden Ornaments And Mini Garden Decor With Low Prices From Banggood.com



ruairidh_ said:


> I'm kind of lost as yo where this has gone, is it still going to be a dryad or has it changed? If its still a dryad you could do something like make the manikin look like a stone statue with plants growing over it? Whichever way it goes it will look insane though
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Still going to be a dryad. I have the mannequin and most of the materials I need to turn her into a dryad. Right now I'm focused on putting my frog room together though and this project is on back burner. It's going to happen, but basically I'm torn as to whether I wanna keep it simple and just do one dryad in a tall tank, or if I'm gonna go with the original plan of one dryad bathing and another lying on the shore in a tank about 6 foot long.... i'll probably hold out for the all out plan as long as the lying down mannequin I wanna use is still available when this project finally starts coming together. 

But for now getting the frog room together for recent and incoming new arrivals is priority. I'm way behind do to repeated illness including one bad kidney infection that hit hard and fast and kept me from picking up frogs. I had been getting sick a lot since christmas and didn't know why and apparently it it was due to just barely winning against that infection till I finally lost. I think I only lasted as long as I did because the dentist had put me on some antibiotics a while before the infection put me in the hospital. So I'm way behind on everything.

But got lot of junk cleared from the frog room today and racks and some finished tanks will start going up tomorrow, and then construction on new ones will start.

But eventually I'll make good on my dryad promise, and I think It will blow a few minds when I do


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

Good your bank in your feet, looking forward to seeing the dryad tank and the frogroom 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

This idea is quite something Dave. I'd love to come have a look at that frog room eventually!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Actually I may get into taxidermy, so You're welcome to come over and model for the next viv muahahahahahahah


----------



## Hilizanne (Apr 19, 2016)

Dendro Dave said:


> Clear krylon has a long and safe track record in the aquarium hobby So I'd probably go with that....
> 
> Thought you might find this site interesting. You'll have to use your best judgment on what is viv safe, or how to make some of this stuff viv safe but might have some stuff you'd be interested in....
> 
> Buy Miniature Garden Ornaments And Mini Garden Decor With Low Prices From Banggood.com


Thanks I will look into that. I could really go crazy with the fairy stuff.

I have been using my Dremel to carve out cork tubes. I think it would be pretty easy to carve a dryad-like figure from cork or other acceptable wood. Maybe I will beat you to it. Plant some vines on the head...yes, medusa dryad! Oh the possibilities.


----------



## Hilizanne (Apr 19, 2016)

Ok another question: all of the items you listed from the taxidermy supply--do you use those as is or coat with something? And isn't there something you could make those mushrooms from? Modeling clay with clear coat? I like the idea.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hilizanne said:


> Thanks I will look into that. I could really go crazy with the fairy stuff.
> 
> I have been using my Dremel to carve out cork tubes. I think it would be pretty easy to carve a dryad-like figure from cork or other acceptable wood. Maybe I will beat you to it. Plant some vines on the head...yes, medusa dryad! Oh the possibilities.


In theory you could carve the dryad from a large piece of wood, or foam if you have these skillz. I can do nearly professional quality pencil portraits but I've barely dabbled in sculpting so that's why I went with a mannequin, but I do plan on attaching some cork or birch/aspen pieces and I may try to do the hair as a plant, or combination of plants because i'm not sure how well a wig will hold up in viv conditions. first try will probably be wig wih some air plants and other things mixed in and if that fails we'll go all natural on the hair. Planning a hygrolon or similar fabric bikini or suit to allow for plant growth on the model. 



Hilizanne said:


> Ok another question: all of the items you listed from the taxidermy supply--do you use those as is or coat with something? And isn't there something you could make those mushrooms from? Modeling clay with clear coat? I like the idea.


I actually haven't got around to purchasing any of those things yet, but as far as I can tell they look to be constructed mostly out of polyurethane foam: some with wood supports. But basically they look to be made much like 3d aquarium backgrounds and other hobby related hardscape elements, like things from universal rock, but the prices are much more reasonable on some pieces which is why I'll eventually try some of the taxidermy things.

And ya you can make your own molds and make all kinds of things with clays, silicones, epoxies, etc...etc.... 

Another area besides taxidermy that has a lot of overlap in items and techniques useful for viv construction is the model train hobby.

Here are 2 threads that touch on that....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...e-rock-simulated-rippling-water-fx-light.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ng-backgrounds-model-train-hobby-sources.html

This is a handy site worth exploring for tools and materials for working with foam....
Foam Coat, Foam Glue and Foam

I really feel bad for you all, because I've been promising this stuff for so long and am sitting on tons of ideas and even product ideas. I think I've got enough products or related product lines to start an entire company if I had the capital and the inclination, but since I don't have patents and i at the very least wanna be the first to show some of this stuff off, you all will have to be patient a bit longer, but once people see what I have in store for them and what's possible I think the hobby is going to change significantly, and move much more towards an art like aquascaping. 

Ideally I'd like to just license my ideas or get a modest fee and let someone else run with it all commercially. But there are hardscape FX things I've come up with, modular vivarium ideas both simple or more complex like the biopod, new styles of backgrounds and fx lighting, interactive elements, and some stuff that would even cross over to the aquarium or other hobbies.... To bad patents costs so dang much, and i really have no desire to start that kinda business, but eventually I may talk to a few trusted people about some kickstarter like projects or forming a company.... but wanna get my frog room up and running and few more display vivs to show off before i start thinking about that. Some of you saw the proof of concept vids for my quasi holographic stuff before I took them down, But even beyond that stuff it would drive you all nutz if you knew how many other ideas I was sitting on, and How well most will compliment each other

I'm cruel, slow, broke and lazy...but great things will be revealed eventually.... I promise. At the very least you will see a demo viv from me by the end of the year that has the most realistic weather FX ever done, and some other elements I've discussed or shown off in the past thrown in there as well like firefly lighting 

I do have 2 biopods coming if they ever ship those suckers, so that's when you'll probably see me get some of these proof of concepts that worked well into a real vivarium.


----------

